# Bolero



## Scherle

Magandang umaga!

A good friend of mine is asking for the English equivalent of bolero and I can not think of any exact term that would translate it in English other than flatterer.

I tried translating it in google but it does not show any precise result. I tried mabulaklak na dila but it show flowery tongue as the equivalent. 

Salamat!


----------



## DotterKat

I've always used _*bolero* _in the sense of a _jokester, wisecracker_ or even_ prankster. _However, I think you are looking for something more along the lines of a _charmer, sweet talker, sycophant _or even an_ a**kisser._


----------



## Scherle

Thank you Dotterkat.  Sweet talker is the one I am looking for.


----------



## 082486

Enticer is the word that i can think of...hehe


----------



## 082486

girl....

I found this:
*sweet–talk*

*Definition of SWEET-TALK*

transitive verb
*:* cajole, coax 

intransitive verb
*:* to use flattery


http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/sweet%20talk


----------



## Scherle

Thanks Milky   Can't fine enticer on webster though.


----------



## 082486

haha...yeah...

I got it from the word entice...Then I thought enticer might be the word use to describe the person doing it...haha


----------



## Scherle

I tried googling it though and I found the meaning of enticer.  I think I can also use it.


----------



## mataripis

Scherle said:


> Magandang umaga!
> 
> A good friend of mine is asking for the English equivalent of bolero and I can not think of any exact term that would translate it in English other than flatterer.
> 
> I tried translating it in google but it does not show any precise result. I tried mabulaklak na dila but it show flowery tongue as the equivalent.
> 
> Salamat!


maybe bolero in english is " serpent mouth"!. I remember that "Bolero" in real Tagalog is "sanga sangang dila" and if we analyze, the serpent has tongue with two tips and Tagalog folks called the liars/story makers as 'taong may sanga sangang dila'!


----------



## 082486

Serpent has negative impression though...


----------



## Scherle

mataripis said:


> maybe bolero in english is " serpent mouth"!. I remember that "Bolero" in real Tagalog is "sanga sangang dila" and if we analyze, the serpent has tongue with two tips and Tagalog folks called the liars/story makers as 'taong may sanga sangang dila'!



I thought bolero means mabulaklak ang dila.  Sa pagkakaalam ko iba ang ibig ipakahulugan ng sanga sanga ang dila.  Tama ba?


----------



## Cake.

_Bolero _is colloquial hence the proper English translation should also be. I'd go with DotterKat's charmer and sweet-talker.


----------



## Scherle

Thank you


----------

